# Two Queen Hive Split



## Cville (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello,
Earlier this Spring while doing my first hive inspections, one came through the winter with two queens. All looked well, so I just reoriented the boxes and left them to figure it out. Well today I had planned to split this hive and there are still two queens. So I just split them, one queen for each hive. I do not know if they both were laying, though one of them were, lots of bees and brood and stores. They looked pretty much identical as far as size.

So my question is, will this work? Or will one likely be a dudd? 

Thanks much


----------

